

Will 2015 finally be the year of the Linux desktop? - xvirk
http://www.itworld.com/article/2844225/will-2015-finally-be-the-year-of-the-linux-desktop.html

======
valarauca1
The Linux desktop is held back largely by distros.

Most won't ship proprietary drivers bundled in the kernel, so your sound and
gpu will rarely ever work out of the box. The few distros that do ship proper
fully bundled kernels often have more difficult installations (I.E.: Slackware
vs Fedora command line with cfdisk/fdisk vs pretty guided gui).

I really like the most recent addition of Gnome on Fedora. But it refuses to
support more then 1 monitor without me manually editing my xorg.conf or
fighting Xrandr.

So if I want 2-4 desktops I have to use windows.

------
jkot
Irrelevant. Chrome laptops or Android devices are everywhere. And classic
Linux desktop such as Ubuntu is very common worldwide.

